# LD Lines: Special offers on P'mouth-Le Havre



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've just had an e-mail from LD Lines giving details of their new launch special offers on the Portsmouth to Le Havre route from May 2011. I've not done a price comparison but if you're interested:

http://www.ldlines.co.uk/offres_hav-por.php

NB These are for cars and foot passengers but there'll be a MH price somewhere.

Roll up and use them - or we might lose them !

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Grizz

£386 for our small (less than 6 metres) van for last two weeks in June.

Still seems a lot to me. :? 

Dave


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Good route however the £701 inc toad is toooooo much for us rather drive down from Calais and only pay £238 with eurotunnel 

Thanks for the info


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Whew ! Sorry to get your hopes up. I should have checked MH prices.

G


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info, however we have only this week booked Norfolklines for only £54 return.
Out on a Sunday at 1000 hrs and return on a Friday in July at 1200 hrs.
Great price through the CC.
Direct the price was £88 for the same crossings.
This will take some beating except for stupid Oclock times.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks G but as others have found, definitely not the cheapest.

I can even get a Brittany Ferries crossing £60 cheaper for our Christmas visit.

Ray.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

8O 8O 8O OUCH! £434 at times we want to sail, and £386 at times we don't want to sail. 
Cal - Dun return via Norfolk Line (CC), is quoted at.......£94. Even though that is almost double last year's fare over the same period, it would still be our choice.

Thanks anyway Grizzly, for passing on the info.  

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

JockandRita said:


> 8O 8O 8O OUCH! £434 at times we want to sail, and £386 at times we don't want to sail.
> Cal - Dun return via Norfolk Line (CC), is quoted at.......£94. Even though that is almost double last year's fare over the same period, it would still be our choice.
> 
> Thanks anyway Grizzly, for passing on the info.
> ...


Jock, check out the CC for Norfolklines.
We found a substantial difference and Norfolk refunded our booking money, and we have excellent times.
£88 direct and £54 through the CC for 7 metres


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Grath said:


> JockandRita said:
> 
> 
> > 8O 8O 8O OUCH! £434 at times we want to sail, and £386 at times we don't want to sail.
> ...


Thanks Grath,

That fare I quoted above was through the CC. I'm not booking yet, but just browsing. However, when we do book, I'll keep your info in mind.
Your £54 is what we paid in last February for a June sailing.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

All the ferry companies prices have ROCKETED this year    

Check out the Sea France multi ticket offer. (there is a thread on here about it) 

3 Return crossings(one of which you can give away!) Travelling pretty much when you want (there is a supplememnt for the obvious middle of the day weekend crossings at the end of July and begining of August) but for early morning (6-7 am) crossings ther is NO supplement !!

You do have to give the date of first travel BUT and its a big BUT there is NO FEE to ammend it so can tell them any date you fancy and then change it to suit you. Dont even have to book at all, just turn up and they will get you one one of the next 2 crossings !!!

Valid for 12 months from date of first crossing (not date of purchase) 

I have booked one of these for my 7.5 Autotrail and the TOTAL cost for the three returns is only £207 !!!

Can only be booked on the phone (email and they call you back!!) but the offer ends on 30th November so get in quick. It works out at £69 per (return) crossing.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We also looked at the Sea France carnet for £207 which is very flexible and the Norfolkline version, but we decided that we only wanted two crossings maximum and we could get both for £54 each return making a total of £108return which is much cheaper.
Both crosings included a high season date and good times. (silly money)
Maybe if we had wanted all three it would have been advantageous for the flexibility, I know we could sell one but it's hassle.


----------

